# انا عايز اعمل ماكنة cnc router هل من رد



## ahmxxxx (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

اولا 
انا اريد عمل ماكنة cnc router
اربعة محاور 

لذا اريد ان استفسر عن امرين

الاول : هل ينفع انى اجيب اربعة مواتير من رام زى الى فى الرابط دة​ احذف المسافة 

ram-e-shop.com /oscmax/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=242
هل هو مناسب لحفر على الخشب اويما لو هناك بديل افضل تقترح ايه و اماكن بيعة لو سمحت


الامر الثانى هو الدريفرات (الكروت) 
بما ان هم 4 مواتير اكيد هيبقى اربة كروت 
بردة هجبهم من رام ول يكن النوع التالى ​
ram-e-shop.com /oscmax/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1323

وكرت PC to CNC Parallel Interface Converter​ram-e-shop.com /oscmax/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1514

هل هذا افضل ام المصنعة ولو ممكن تصنعلى الدائرة لقيادة 4 مواتير 
تتكلف كام 

ولو جبتهم من رام عايز اعرف ازاى التوصيلة بتاعتهم رجاع الشرح


علما ان المااكنة هيبقى طولها 300 سم وعرض 200سم

رجاءا المساعدة وشكرا



​


----------



## h_s0404 (17 مايو 2012)

​السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاتهسمحت

هذا المتور ليس مناسب لحجم الماكينة الذى ذكرتة يوجد عند رام احجام اكبر بامبير اعلى اقل

ما يمكن ان تستخدمة 4.2 امبير بالنسبة لمساحة الماكينة هيكون معقول اما اذا اردت زيادة


السرعة والعزم يوجد عندة 5 امبير

الدرف المناسب عند رام وثمنة 750 جنية 8 امبير ولكل موتور درايفر وكذالك دائرة انترفيس وبورسبلاى مناسب ل امبير اجمالى المواتير​

​


----------



## h_s0404 (18 مايو 2012)

http://cncarabs.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85

انظر هذة الصفحة


----------



## هاني ابو حرام (19 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة السلام علينا من ربنا .. 
اخواتي في المنتدي الكريم .. بداءت باذن الله اصنع ماكينة cnc بلازما للقطع الدقيق لالواح الصاج وبعد داستة الامر دراسة مستفيضة وجدت ان المحور z يحتج الي thc / اي ضابط اتوماتيكي للارتفاع بالنسبة لقذف اللهب ولوح الصاج من المستحيل ان يكون الصاج في مستوي واحد مثل الخشب فدائما يكون به تقوص مما لا يعطي الدقة الكاملة في القطع .. 
فارجو من كل من لدية معلومة عن ال thc وطريقة توصيلة بالماكينة واين يباع وما هي الانواع المناسبة لماكينة البلازما ... وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

التورش هايت كنترول ماركة هيبرثيرم 5000 دولار بس


----------



## koki4life (21 مايو 2012)

هنا ستجد طريقة صنع torch height control بصورة بسيطة ..

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/cnc_plasma_waterjet_machines/47256-diy_torch_height_control.html

وهذا موقع آخر مفيد لك

http://www.centricut.com/New_Lessons/lessons_10.html


----------

